# Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Lemon Curd



## msmofet (Mar 16, 2017)

*Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Lemon Curd*

Makes ≈ 2 cups

1/4 cup butter (half stick)
1 1/3 cup of sugar
3/4 cup fresh lemon juice (about 5 medium lemons)
1 tsp. grated lemon zest
3 large whole eggs and 1 egg yolk

Melt butter in microwave in a 4 cup measuring cup (for easy pouring).

Add sugar to melted butter and stir.

Stir in lemon juice, whole eggs, yolk and lemon zest. Mix well.

Pour into 3 - 1/2 pint (8 oz.) jars (do not over fill) put lids on and turn till just tight.

Add two cups of water to inner pot. Place jars on trivet or in a steam basket.

Lock lid and set valve to sealing. 

Manual button, High Pressure, 9 minutes.

When cycle beeps completed allow 10 minutes rest time (NPR). After rest time do quick release. 

When pin drops remove lid and carefully remove jars to pot holders or cooling rack (DO NOT place directly on cold surface).

Open jars and stir well. Place lids back on and cool 20 minutes then refrigerate 4 hours.


Ready to go into fridge







Cooled overnight






Added to homemade yogurt (made in the instant Pot)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh, that looks good.  I'll have to try it in the pressure cooker, save me some whisking.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 17, 2017)

Honestly can't remember if I've ever made Lemon Curd before, think I have, way back before time began, and this looks so scrumptious!

If you don't open the jars to stir and just tighten the lids - are they sterile and will have a shelf life?

I'm an inexperienced pressure cooker so is 9 minutes from the start of rocking good?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you. 

No they aren't canned/preserved just cooked. Keep in fridge. Not sure how long it stays good in fridge. 

I'm new at pressure cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> I'm an inexperienced pressure cooker so is 9 minutes from the start of rocking good?



When you say "rocking," you're talking about a stovetop pressure cooker, right? Msmofet is using an electric pressure cooker. 

Btw, you cannot safely preserve anything in a pressure cooker. You need a pressure canner for that.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks GG, I did not know that...  so what *is* the difference between a pressure canner and pressure cooker.  While I was shopping around the only difference I could tell about them was their size.

and yes, I knew msmofet was talking about an electric pressure cooker which was the reason I asked the question.  I guess I was wrong to assume one would know I was talking about a stove top pressure cooker when I referred to the "rocking".


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 17, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks GG, I did not know that...  so what *is* the difference between a pressure canner and pressure cooker.  While I was shopping around the only difference I could tell about them was their size.
> 
> and yes, I knew msmofet was talking about an electric pressure cooker which was the reason I asked the question.  I guess I was wrong to assume one would know I was talking about a stove top pressure cooker when I referred to the "rocking".


This has a lot of information: http://www.healthycanning.com/pressure-cookers-versus-pressure-canners/

In a nutshell, pressure cookers may not heat up or cool down evenly enough or maintain pressure properly to ensure safe canning of low-acid foods. Pressure canners have features that maintain a specific pressure for a specific period of time. 

I mentioned that she has an electric pressure cooker because the rocker has no equivalent in the electric type. Times may vary because of the difference in how the electric and stovetop versions heat up.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 18, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> .... is 9 minutes from the start of rocking good?





GotGarlic said:


> Times may vary because of the difference in how the electric and stovetop versions heat up.



 So in a nutshell, the answer is well... _unknown_ but most probably not.

Thanks for the link GG, appreciated!


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 20, 2017)

msmofet said:


> *Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Lemon Curd*


That sounds good. Does it keep as long as conventional lemon curd (I know, that doesn't keep very long either!)?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 20, 2017)

Mad Cook said:


> That sounds good. Does it keep as long as conventional lemon curd (I know, that doesn't keep very long either!)?


I only made it once and it didn't last long. So I really can't answer the question.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 5, 2017)

msmofet said:


> *Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Lemon Curd*
> 
> Makes ≈ 2 cups
> 
> ...


 





Replacing pictures Photobucket are holding for ransom!


----------



## Rparrny (Aug 6, 2017)

I was surprised to see that this can be pressure canned and stored...dairy, eggs...at least in the recipe THEY give.

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Fruits


----------



## msmofet (Aug 6, 2017)

People confuse a pressure cooker with a pressure canner. 

Pressure cookers only cook. 

My/this recipe is not pressure canned. Just cooked. You need a pressure canner to preserve/can.


----------



## Rparrny (Aug 6, 2017)

Well...there are pressure cookers that can be used as pressure canners, it they have settings for the appropriate pressures needed.  I have a small unit that I can use if I have just a few jars...that way I don't have to break out the All American.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 6, 2017)

I want a spoon and the three jars...


----------



## msmofet (Aug 6, 2017)

Rparrny said:


> Well...there are pressure cookers that can be used as pressure canners, it they have settings for the appropriate pressures needed.  I have a small unit that I can use if I have just a few jars...that way I don't have to break out the All American.



Oh that's cool. I would love one of those. I have never canned. When I got my Instant Pot I thought I could can. But no .


----------



## msmofet (Aug 6, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I want a spoon and the three jars...


----------

